# NJ Riders - I need a detour for Burnt Mills Road



## sixgears

Hello everyone:

I'm looking for a little help here. Trying to find a decent way back heading west from Liberty Corner. Would Lamington Rd. be the only viable solution?

Burnt Mills Rd. was the perfect road heading west but that will be closed for a while until those bridges are rebuilt.

Thanks


----------



## robnj

Is this during commuting hours or off peak? Lamington Rd, while popular with cyclists, is not a bike friendly road at all. It has turned into a Rt78 bypass (I know, since I use it all the time when 78 is backed up). 
I see group rides on this road during rush hour and just shake my head as it is way too dangerous for me. Traffic is flying and virtually no shoulder. I see some large trucks using it now. Also there are some nasty potholes this year.
If you dont mind the dirt, I would go with River Rd. It is very hardpacked and not much traffic. I have not ridden on it, so not sure if the edges are soft, but I know the traffic lane is hard (a little washboarded). Take it to Cowperthwaite and then you can join back up with Burnt Mills on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## sixgears

Thanks for the suggestion. My rides are usually on the weekends so traffic should be light but I know what you mean regarding Lamington Rd.


----------



## robdamanii

Lamington isn't as bad on the weekends (I ride it regularly enough and people pay enough attention to cyclists.) 

River road is a bit rough due to the lack of maintenance, but dirt is plenty of fun....


----------



## NJBiker72

If you don't mind dirt and gravel we went up Klines Mill Road to River.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Lamington Rd. is the number one choice and traffic is lighter on the weekends but fast. I have used Burnt Mills to Country Club road which is on the right just before the 287 overpass that they are working on. CC road to a left on Cedarbrook which becomes Old Farm that comes out on 206. Head left to Washington Valley on 206 (traffic) or a quick right/left onto Brown Rd. to WValley rd. Your other choices are Burn or Klines which are dirt roads to River rd to 206.


----------



## merckxman

Anyone hear that they are going to put rumble strips in the center of Burnt Mills? 

If true I wonder if drivers will move over for cyclists? I'm thinking, if this is the case, that Burnt Mills may be less safe in the future for cyclists.

It's too bad how Lamington Road traffic volume has changed through the years.


----------



## NJBiker72

merckxman said:


> Anyone hear that they are going to put rumble strips in the center of Burnt Mills?
> 
> If true I wonder if drivers will move over for cyclists? I'm thinking, if this is the case, that Burnt Mills may be less safe in the future for cyclists.
> 
> It's too bad how Lamington Road traffic volume has changed through the years.


Really hope not. Burnt Mills is one of my favorite roads.


----------



## AlanE

merckxman said:


> Anyone hear that they are going to put rumble strips in the center of Burnt Mills?
> 
> If true I wonder if drivers will move over for cyclists? I'm thinking, if this is the case, that Burnt Mills may be less safe in the future for cyclists.
> 
> It's too bad how Lamington Road traffic volume has changed through the years.


Yup
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-york-new-jersey/center-line-rumble-strips-312073.html


----------



## AlanE

Last time I took Klines Mill Road (several years ago) the bridge across the river was closed, or nonexistent, I don't remember.

Anyway, I haven't been on Burnt Mills Rd in a while, so what's the story? The last that I heard was that they were just working on the bridges that go over the interstates. But I wouldn't expect them all to be closed at the same time as that would strand some people in between them, and the entrance to Klines Mill.

Looking at a map, there is a Cedarbrook Road to the south of the area that connects 202 with Country Club Road which would get you around all the bridges on Burnt Mills.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Last time I took Klines Mill Road (several years ago) the bridge across the river was closed, or nonexistent, I don't remember.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been on Burnt Mills Rd in a while, so what's the story? The last that I heard was that they were just working on the bridges that go over the interstates. But I wouldn't expect them all to be closed at the same time as that would strand some people in between them, and the entrance to Klines Mill.
> 
> Looking at a map, there is a Cedarbrook Road to the south of the area that connects 202 with Country Club Road which would get you around all the bridges on Burnt Mills.


A couple weeks ago it was closed right after Klines before Bunn. I think they are working on the bridges but the whole road was in bad shape a few weeks prior. 

Klines was nice. First time I rode it. Pretty cool to be completely traffic free. We did make a left at one fork in the road which I am pretty sure was not planned. So maybe something was closed.


----------



## sixgears

AlanE said:


> Last time I took Klines Mill Road (several years ago) the bridge across the river was closed, or nonexistent, I don't remember.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been on Burnt Mills Rd in a while, so what's the story? The last that I heard was that they were just working on the bridges that go over the interstates. But I wouldn't expect them all to be closed at the same time as that would strand some people in between them, and the entrance to Klines Mill.
> 
> Looking at a map, there is a Cedarbrook Road to the south of the area that connects 202 with Country Club Road which would get you around all the bridges on Burnt Mills.


I checked it out last weekend and tried to drive west but it's closed to auto/pedestrian traffic right before the bridges. According to DOT, parts of it was going to be open to auto traffic but I'm guessing not on the weekends (?). Anyway, they're estimating 7 months til completion.


----------



## sixgears

Thanks for all the insights.

Cedarbrook Rd. does seem to be an option. I'm assuming I'd have to come down Brown Rd. and then make a right onto 202 and then jughandle onto Old Farm Rd. and then connect to Cedarbrook and then onto Country Club.


----------



## J9L

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I'm about to go out for the first time this season today since I'm off from work and I was going to be taking Burnt Mills Road. What a shame that it's going to be closed for 7 months!!! It such a nice ride and a major area for bikers around here.


----------



## NJBiker72

sixgears said:


> Thanks for all the insights.
> 
> Cedarbrook Rd. does seem to be an option. I'm assuming I'd have to come down Brown Rd. and then make a right onto 202 and then jughandle onto Old Farm Rd. and then connect to Cedarbrook and then onto Country Club.


Think Old Farm is dirt but I could be wrong?


----------



## NJBiker72

J9L said:


> I'm glad I stumbled across this thread. I'm about to go out for the first time this season today since I'm off from work and I was going to be taking Burnt Mills Road. What a shame that it's going to be closed for 7 months!!! It such a nice ride and a major area for bikers around here.


Curious. Did you go and plan an alternate route? Thinking about keeping one of the vacation days I took for my kids mostly cancelled spring break and putting in a long ride. My usual route would be Washington Valley to Burnt Mills and then heading up to Pottersville. So thinking of paved alternatives to put in some miles. Will likely cut up through Liberty Corner and over that way but since that is often my return, I will need to plan a different way back (I hate repeating roads).


----------



## AlanE

Here's another road closure to look forward to.

Major detour planned: Route 202 closure will send traffic to Route 287 | NJ.com

This one might actually be a benefit to cyclists as it will take a lot of traffic off of 202 between Far Hills and Bernardsville.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Here's another road closure to look forward to.
> 
> Major detour planned: Route 202 closure will send traffic to Route 287 | NJ.com
> 
> This one might actually be a benefit to cyclists as it will take a lot of traffic off of 202 between Far Hills and Bernardsville.


Not looking forward to taking 287. 



Think I can find ways around that. Try to ride 202 as little as possible really.


----------



## robnj

AlanE said:


> Here's another road closure to look forward to.
> 
> Major detour planned: Route 202 closure will send traffic to Route 287 | NJ.com
> 
> This one might actually be a benefit to cyclists as it will take a lot of traffic off of 202 between Far Hills and Bernardsville.


Thanks for posting. I sometimes cut down 202 when 287 backs up at the 78 interchange. I get off at exit 26 and cut down through Far Hills. Lucky this is during summer months.


----------



## Hunyak

Check out NJ Bike Map njbikemap.com


----------



## sixgears

Thanks for the NJ Bike Map suggestion.

I got out this weekend and scoped out an alternate route to Burnt Mills and it seems like the only viable solution is what I've envisioned above. After climbing Somerville Rd. and then down into Bridgewater, I made a left on Washington Valley Rd. and then a right on Brown Rd. where I connected with 202. This is the only harrowing part of the route I think due to heavier traffic but it shouldn't be too bad on the weekends + I didn't have to stay on it too long before making a left onto Old Farm Rd. which is paved.


----------



## NJBiker72

sixgears said:


> Thanks for the NJ Bike Map suggestion.
> 
> I got out this weekend and scoped out an alternate route to Burnt Mills and it seems like the only viable solution is what I've envisioned above. After climbing Somerville Rd. and then down into Bridgewater, I made a left on Washington Valley Rd. and then a right on Brown Rd. where I connected with 202. This is the only harrowing part of the route I think due to heavier traffic but it shouldn't be too bad on the weekends + I didn't have to stay on it too long before making a left onto Old Farm Rd. which is paved.


Assuming you went Country Club back to Burnt Mills then? Is it open after that? I was thinking of doing a long ride out that way this weekend (that or a time trial) and Burnt Mills is my usual route.


----------



## sixgears

No. I actually turned left onto Country Club and went home. I was also curious if Burnt Mills was open so I'll take a trip up there sometime today. I'm not too optimistic though since I saw a sign last Sunday when I was headed up Rattlesnake Rd. and passed Burnt Mills that it is "Closed 4000 Ft." but, we'll see.


----------



## NJBiker72

In that case, think I would go up Liberty Corner to Lamington and take that out to Black River Road. Head back via Pottersville and turn on Willow. It would work. Still debating the long ride versus the fast one.


----------



## jmoryl

I typically return to the starting point for my rides in that area by going east on Burnt Mills (mostly to avoid Lammington) and then taking Rt. 202 from the center of Pluckemin through Far Hills to Lake Rd. Riding 202 in the area around AT&T sucks, but that is another story. So last Thursday I needed to come up with a detour and rode this: Pluckemin detour - A bike ride in Bedminster Township, NJ .

First, there is a bit more climbing, which I expected. But the condition of the right hand side of the road when climbing on Somerville and Liberty Corner left something to be desired. Nothing like dodging potholes with cars bearing down - luckily, Somerville was pretty quiet that day. Next time I might just keep on Washington Valley at the 4 mi. point and do my usual Rt. 202 route.


----------



## AlanE

You could cut through The Hills to Schley Mtn - Douglas - Layton. Or you could just take the bike path from Pluckemin to Far Hills.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> You could cut through The Hills to Schley Mtn - Douglas - Layton. Or you could just take the bike path from Pluckemin to Far Hills.


Agree on the Hills, or Condo Hill as I often hear it called. Not sure that solves his issue though. Maybe. 

I guess I am having trouble understanding the need to avoid Lamington. No it is not as nice as Burnt Mills but its not bad. No worse than Wshington Valley or Pottersville Roads, as far as east/west corridors go.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Agree on the Hills, or Condo Hill as I often hear it called. Not sure that solves his issue though. Maybe.
> 
> I guess I am having trouble understanding the need to avoid Lamington. No it is not as nice as Burnt Mills but its not bad. No worse than Wshington Valley or Pottersville Roads, as far as east/west corridors go.


This. Lamington isn't bad at all.


----------



## jmoryl

By "cut through The Hills" do you mean Allen Rd.? I don't see any other simple way of getting to Schley Mtn. from Washington Valley. And to get to Allen Rd. requires that you climb the worst parts of Sommerville. Riding around there I always had a fear of getting lost in one of those suburban hell holes with dead ends and speed bumps everywhere. I have done the Liberty corner - Douglas - Schley Mtn. route in the past and it isn't a bad way to avoid the area around AT&T. 

Where is the Pluckemin-Far Hills bike path? Is it suitable for a standard road bike?

I suppose you guys are right about Lammington; I used to take it all the time. But then I discovered Burnt Mills and got used to including it in my ride (which usually starts from the Mendham area).


----------



## NJBiker72

jmoryl said:


> By "cut through The Hills" do you mean Allen Rd.? I don't see any other simple way of getting to Schley Mtn. from Washington Valley. And to get to Allen Rd. requires that you climb the worst parts of Sommerville. Riding around there I always had a fear of getting lost in one of those suburban hell holes with dead ends and speed bumps everywhere. I have done the Liberty corner - Douglas - Schley Mtn. route in the past and it isn't a bad way to avoid the area around AT&T.
> 
> Where is the Pluckemin-Far Hills bike path? Is it suitable for a standard road bike?
> 
> I suppose you guys are right about Lammington; I used to take it all the time. But then I discovered Burnt Mills and got used to including it in my ride (which usually starts from the Mendham area).


Take Hills Drive to Robertson. That will bring you to Schley Mtn Drive and then to Allen. One of the best long climbs in the area.


----------



## AlanE

Here's the most direct route thru The Hills from Pluckemin to Schley Mountain.
Thru The Hills - Bedminster Township, NJ

Click on "Bike Paths" in the upper right corner of the map and the path should appear. It's suitable for a road bike, by which I mean it's paved. It includes a couple pedestrian bridges to get you over the I-287 off-ramp and the entrance to AT&T. It is fairly narrow (especially where it passes under I-287), and it's twisty so keep an eye out for oncoming riders and the occasional pesky pedestrian.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Here's the most direct route thru The Hills from Pluckemin to Schley Mountain.
> Thru The Hills - Bedminster Township, NJ
> 
> Click on "Bike Paths" in the upper right corner of the map and the path should appear. It's suitable for a road bike, by which I mean it's paved. It includes a couple pedestrian bridges to get you over the I-287 off-ramp and the entrance to AT&T. It is fairly narrow (especially where it passes under I-287), and it's twisty so keep an eye out for oncoming riders and the occasional pesky pedestrian.



Think I will work that way into my ride tomorrow. Never knew it was there.


----------



## NJBiker72

By the way, rode that path on Monday. Nice scenic little break from a long ride.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Went by today and Klines road was gated. Technically it is a private road and not sure if they just added the gate since people were cutting through but you would have to get past the gate first.


----------



## NJBiker72

Bee-an-key said:


> Went by today and Klines road was gated. Technically it is a private road and not sure if they just added the gate since people were cutting through but you would have to get past the gate first.


That's what I always thought but check the sign by the gate. Cyclists and pedestrians are welcome. Just push the button.


----------



## jmoryl

Saturday afternoon I rode Burnt Mills from Rattlesnake Bridge to Airport (then Meadow - Country Club - Old Farm, to detour around the closed bridge) and not a single car went by me the entire distance. The bridge being out has its advantages! To return to the Mendham area, climbed up Schley Mtn. instead of my usual route, which is to stay on 202 and suck up the nasty merging around AT&T. The climb wasn't bad, but Douglas Rd. is in horrid condition and I think I will avoid this route (maybe should have turned on Layton).


----------



## AlanE

Another road closure in the Far Hills vicinity.

Route 202 in Far Hills to close for months Monday - New Jersey Hills Media Group: Bernardsville News News


----------



## DrSmile

AlanE said:


> Another road closure in the Far Hills vicinity.
> 
> Route 202 in Far Hills to close for months Monday - New Jersey Hills Media Group: Bernardsville News News


Ah crap I was just getting in good enough shape to ride out that far. Do you think Peapack Rd. is going to see more traffic?


----------



## NJBiker72

DrSmile said:


> Ah crap I was just getting in good enough shape to ride out that far. Do you think Peapack Rd. is going to see more traffic?


Looks from the map that if they close between Lake and Sunny Branch, you can still use Liberty Corner to get up to Lamington, Main Street or Coco Luxe, most importantly. 

Of course, that would mean if you want to use Lake to get to Pennbrook, you will either have to loop around on Main & Willow or head west on Old Minebrook or Whitenack. 

I don't plan on using 287. Not scenic enough.


----------



## DrSmile

Well I'm starting in West Orange, so I usually get to Far Hills via Liberty Corner (from Douglas). I'm afraid that with 206 closed, my loop routes like Minebrook are going to be too well traveled.

I bet you could catch a great draft on 287!


----------



## NJBiker72

DrSmile said:


> Well I'm starting in West Orange, so I usually get to Far Hills via Liberty Corner (from Douglas). I'm afraid that with 206 closed, my loop routes like Minebrook are going to be too well traveled.
> 
> I bet you could catch a great draft on 287!


I'm coming from the same direction (Mountainside). You should still be able to make the left of Liberty Corner onto 202. That would get you to most places. If you want to go right, turn off Liberty Corner onto Old Minebrook Rd. Then a left on Whitenack should get you past the construction.


----------



## jmoryl

Update: 

On yesterday's (Aug 20) eastbound ride down Burnt Mills I was expecting to turn south on Country Club to detour around the bridge construction, when, much to my surprise, the first bridge (over I-78) was open! The other bridges over 287 were still under construction, so I thought I would try taking Klines Mill Rd. down to River Road (I wanted to get over to Rt. 202).

If you press the button at the gate, you can get through on a bike. The gravel isn't the smoothest for a road bike with 23c tires, especially in the last quarter mile before the cute little bridge over the river. Worse yet is the final gravel part of River Road, before the pavement starts - it has a horrible washboard surface. Too bad these roads aren't better for cycling; River Road in particular would be a nice alternative. For now, I think I'll stick to the paved roads.


----------



## NJBiker72

jmoryl said:


> Update:
> 
> On yesterday's (Aug 20) eastbound ride down Burnt Mills I was expecting to turn south on Country Club to detour around the bridge construction, when, much to my surprise, the first bridge (over I-78) was open! The other bridges over 287 were still under construction, so I thought I would try taking Klines Mill Rd. down to River Road (I wanted to get over to Rt. 202).
> 
> If you press the button at the gate, you can get through on a bike. The gravel isn't the smoothest for a road bike with 23c tires, especially in the last quarter mile before the cute little bridge over the river. Worse yet is the final gravel part of River Road, before the pavement starts - it has a horrible washboard surface. Too bad these roads aren't better for cycling; River Road in particular would be a nice alternative. For now, I think I'll stick to the paved roads.


Doing them on 23s is not great but doable. Keep meaning to try them on 25s.


----------



## jmoryl

The Klines Mill part wouldn't be bad with wider tires, but the River Rd. part would be bad on any sort of bike. But the part from the bridge to the pavement isn't very long (maybe a quarter mile).


----------



## NJBiker72

jmoryl said:


> The Klines Mill part wouldn't be bad with wider tires, but the River Rd. part would be bad on any sort of bike. But the part from the bridge to the pavement isn't very long (maybe a quarter mile).


I did that last year as training for HoH. That was one of the worst sections we rode. Lots of gravel back that way. Larger Cross is kind of fun. Long is a little hairier. At least the last time I was on it.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> I did that last year as training for HoH. That was one of the worst sections we rode. Lots of gravel back that way. Larger Cross is kind of fun. Long is a little hairier. At least the last time I was on it.


Most of them have fresh gravel (in the last few weeks) laid down. Deep in some spot.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> Most of them have fresh gravel (in the last few weeks) laid down. Deep in some spot.


Hate when they do that. Had to walk one stretch out in Hunterdon about a month ago. Deep gravel, steep downhill and curvy. Have to remember to skip that one in the future.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Hate when they do that. Had to walk one stretch out in Hunterdon about a month ago. Deep gravel, steep downhill and curvy. Have to remember to skip that one in the future.


Spooky Hollow road, Old Mill Road (off of Pine Hill) or other?

It's not too bad now, it's mostly beaten down. Cedar Ridge outside of Far Hills is pretty gnarly though (or it was a couple weeks back.)


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> Spooky Hollow road, Old Mill Road (off of Pine Hill) or other?
> 
> It's not too bad now, it's mostly beaten down. Cedar Ridge outside of Far Hills is pretty gnarly though (or it was a couple weeks back.)


Meadow Lane between Bissell and Rockaway. I was looking for a shortcut after a trip to Round Valley and Stanton Mountain Road.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Meadow Lane between Bissell and Rockaway. I was looking for a shortcut after a trip to Round Valley and Stanton Mountain Road.


Gotcha. I ride that all the time (it's really only 2-3 miles from home) and last I rode it a week ago, it was not in bad shape at all.


----------



## AlanE

robdamanii said:


> Gotcha. I ride that all the time (it's really only 2-3 miles from home) and last I rode it a week ago, it was not in bad shape at all.


That's the problem. Some of the towns put down loose gravel whether the roads need it or not. For example, they put down tar & gravel on Turkey Hill on top of new perfectly smooth asphalt. Also Sidney Road. Meanwhile, roads that have been crappy for years go untouched (e.g. Stanton Mtn)


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> Gotcha. I ride that all the time (it's really only 2-3 miles from home) and last I rode it a week ago, it was not in bad shape at all.


Nice area. Definitely some good climbs around there.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> That's the problem. Some of the towns put down loose gravel whether the roads need it or not. For example, they put down tar & gravel on Turkey Hill on top of new perfectly smooth asphalt. Also Sidney Road. Meanwhile, roads that have been crappy for years go untouched (e.g. Stanton Mtn)


Stanton Mountain was bad. 

In some good news, Somerville Road heading towards Liberty Corner from Mountain just got repaved. That was a mess.


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> That's the problem. Some of the towns put down loose gravel whether the roads need it or not. For example, they put down tar & gravel on Turkey Hill on top of new perfectly smooth asphalt. Also Sidney Road. Meanwhile, roads that have been crappy for years go untouched (e.g. Stanton Mtn)


It's that time of year when the chipseal comes out - can be really scary, dangerous.

On Meadow Road mentioned earlier - that's not chipseal - it's a dirt road. I also live a few miles away - I typically just go down Bissell & take a left on Rockaway - going down the hill on Meadow on a road bike can be hairy.



NJBiker72 said:


> Nice area. Definitely some good climbs around there.


Yup - great for hill work - Stillhollow, Longview, Parsonage Lot, Philhower (to name some of the better ones). Stanton Mtn pavement was crazy-bad last time I was on it - no reason to go back with all the other good local hills.


----------



## AlanE

I heard that Burnt Mills Road is now open.


----------



## NJBiker72

RL7836 said:


> It's that time of year when the chipseal comes out - can be really scary, dangerous.
> 
> On Meadow Road mentioned earlier - that's not chipseal - it's a dirt road. I also live a few miles away - I typically just go down Bissell & take a left on Rockaway - going down the hill on Meadow on a road bike can be hairy.
> 
> Yup - great for hill work - Stillhollow, Longview, Parsonage Lot, Philhower (to name some of the better ones). Stanton Mtn pavement was crazy-bad last time I was on it - no reason to go back with all the other good local hills.


Philower and Guinea Hollow are two of my favorites. Real nice and quiet back there. And you can reward yourself after at Bex Cafe.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> I heard that Burnt Mills Road is now open.


Good to know. Although my GF training is done. Still good to get a lot of places.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Philower and Guinea Hollow are two of my favorites. Real nice and quiet back there. And you can reward yourself after at Bex Cafe.


And the West Valleybrook climb out is a thriller on a caffeinated stomach.


----------



## AlanE

*This is weird*

I hadn't ridden out to the Far Hills - Pluckemin area in a while, so I figured I would head out there this morning and checkout Burnt Mills Road for myself. Sure enough, the bridges are open, and road crews were doing some final cleanup. Here are some pics. Interesting how one of the bridges has suicide-prevention fencing, but the other one (the one with a sidewalk nonetheless) doesn't.

On the downside, I was going to go from Far Hills thru to The Hills, but Layton Road was closed for bridge work near Buck Gardens. No big deal - just had to go up to Douglas, which was in rough shape.

Here's the weird part - I get home and start to map out my ride on RideWithGPS (I don't have any cyclecomputer, so I usually map out my rides to get my mileage). But when I try to follow Burnt Mills road over I-287, their map has the road missing. I suspect that they revised their map for the bridge construction so as not to route people onto a closed road.


----------



## RL7836

AlanE said:


> Interesting how one of the bridges has suicide-prevention fencing, but the other one (the one with a sidewalk nonetheless) doesn't.


The one over Rt 78 just got the fences last week (iirc) - after it had been open for several weeks. I suspect the same for the Rt 287 overpass. Thankfully, they opened them for us before everything is finished - very considerate.

I hope the word doesn't spread quickly that the full route is once again open. It has been sweet having low traffic on our club rides...


----------



## jmoryl

NJBiker72 said:


> Philower and Guinea Hollow are two of my favorites. Real nice and quiet back there. And you can reward yourself after at Bex Cafe.


Bex Cafe? Where is this, Califon? I ride around out there on occasion, but I don't recognize this one.


----------



## NJBiker72

jmoryl said:


> Bex Cafe? Where is this, Califon? I ride around out there on occasion, but I don't recognize this one.


It is on Main St. In Califon just passed Philhower/Frog Hollow. 

Very cyclist friendly. Road and Mountain. They have a bike rack outside near the outdoor seating, a free water cooler, a back door entrance to the bathroom. 

Would recommend the Taylor Ham Egg and Cheese or the Veggie Burger. Although the first is not great if you still have a long ride after (probably 40 miles home for me).


----------



## AlanE

While driving on I-78 & 287 this morning, the electric signs said that 202 in Far Hills was open also.


----------



## NJBiker72

jmoryl said:


> I typically return to the starting point for my rides in that area by going east on Burnt Mills (mostly to avoid Lammington) and then taking Rt. 202 from the center of Pluckemin through Far Hills to Lake Rd. Riding 202 in the area around AT&T sucks, but that is another story. So last Thursday I needed to come up with a detour and rode this: Pluckemin detour - A bike ride in Bedminster Township, NJ .
> 
> First, there is a bit more climbing, which I expected. But the condition of the right hand side of the road when climbing on Somerville and Liberty Corner left something to be desired. Nothing like dodging potholes with cars bearing down - luckily, Somerville was pretty quiet that day. Next time I might just keep on Washington Valley at the 4 mi. point and do my usual Rt. 202 route.


I go up Somerville a lot although usually from Mountain, prefer to avoid Washington Valley traffic. They just repaved Somerville Road so it is much better, at least the part I road on Saturday.


----------



## nismosr

anybody know if rt 202 to Farhills train station is open, trying to get to Liberty corner. thanks


----------



## DrSmile

Yes it is. Rode north from the train station last week.


----------

